# Undelete?



## LCOWELL (Feb 19, 2006)

I already posted this in General Help but someone suggested I also post this over here? 

Ok, I don't really hate American Idol but we just discovered that because our 14 yr old set all her American Idol recordings to "Keep Until I Delete" our DVR dumped our recording of the Super Bowl. Is there ANY way to recover what the DVR already dumped from the list but that is likely still on the HD? Thanks for the help.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929
you have to hack your tivo first


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Lee is correct in that you need to hack your Tivo, but let me answer a bit more specifically than pointing you to a 4,000 post thread. TivoWebPlus has an undelete feature which I have had to use twice since I hacked mine a while back.

It really is not that difficult thanks to the hard work done by smarter people than me.
Use the Zipper and the rbautch enhancements script and you'll be there. You have to do SOME work yourself, like going over and registering at ddb, but there is nothing that will take longer than a few hours on a winter Sunday, even for a dunce like me.

And there is SO much more in there than just undelete. The cleverness and generosity of people here and ddb is really amazing.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> Lee is correct in that you need to hack your Tivo, but let me answer a bit more specifically than pointing you to a 4,000 post thread


  :up: thank you for answer a bit more specifically than pointing you to a 4,000 post thread like I did :up: :up: :up:


----------



## dvrdrvr (Jan 25, 2006)

If you had deleted the Super Bowl by mistake your chances of undeleting it after hacking the unit would be good. 

Since the Tivo doesn't delete anything until it needs the space I would think the Super Bowl has been recorded over. 

PS: The Steelers won. With some assistance from the refs.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Can anyone point me to where the undelete option is in tivowebplus? Or how else I can undelete a show?

Edit: Hey I found it, under "user interface". First time I ever used it - Impressive!


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

:up: 
I learn something new every day.


----------

